# Incorrect Oil



## OneBrightGator (Oct 11, 2012)

So I took my wife's Routan in to the Dodge dealership today for an oil change. The Dodge dealer is a little closer and the closest VW dealer has permanently lost my business after mangling the steering wheel cover on my Sportwagen. Anyway, on my way back I was looking over the paperwork and noticed they used 5w20 instead of 5w30. I check the T&C owner's manual online and it calls for 5w30 as well. How much of an issue is this and how much stink should I raise when I call them about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd take it back. Expect them to push back and say they used the correct oil but inputted it wrong in the computer. There's no way to know though and the only way to be sure is to drain/refill it using the proper oil. And with the hot Florida summer coming up before the next oil change - actually at the time when the oil be at the end of its useful life and potentially start breaking down - if it were me I'd want the thicker oil in the sump. I would also watch to make sure they actually drained and refilled it.

5w20 is the proper weight for the older 3.8L engine in the 2009-10 Routans, but the 3.6L only calls for 5w30.


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> 5w20 is the proper weight for the older 3.8L engine in the 2009-10 Routans, but the 3.6L only calls for 5w30.


The Chrysler Town and Country & Dodge Caravan, with the 3.6, called for 5w30 until the 2013 model year when the oil weight was changed to 5w20. I don't know if the oil spec was changed for the 2013 Routan or not.


From the 2013 Caravan owners manual:


> *Engine Oil Viscosity – 3.6L Engine*
> SAE 5W-20 engine oil is recommended for all operating temperatures. This engine oil improves low temperature starting and vehicle fuel economy.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Fyi 4.0L takes 10w-30. 
OP does not mention what year Routan or engine size...


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

nater said:


> Fyi 4.0L takes 10w-30.
> OP does not mention what year Routan or engine size...


OP's profile shows 2012 SE. Therefore 5w30 should have been used. Should say on oil filler cap and owners manual as well.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Zambee500 said:


> OP's profile shows 2012 SE. Therefore 5w30 should have been used. Should say on oil filler cap and owners manual as well.


It was an fyi. I don't know what engines were available in 2012. I have an 09 SEL with a 4.0L. They take 10/30.


----------

